# وجبات علمية سريعة



## ربيع عاطر (14 أكتوبر 2012)

الخلية الجذعية البالغة هي خلية غير متمايزة تتواجد بين الخلايا المتمايزة في نسيجٍ ما أو في عضوٍ ما، وتستطيع أن تجدد نفسها وأن تتمايز لتعطي الأنماط الخلوية المتخصصة الرئيسية في النسيج أو العضو.


----------



## ربيع عاطر (14 أكتوبر 2012)

ينتج الكبد ما يعادل 75% من نسبة الكوليسترول الجائل في الدم.


----------



## ربيع عاطر (14 أكتوبر 2012)

Basic Metabolic Rate ~ BMR

وهو الحد الأدنى من السعرات الحرارية الذي يحتاجه الجسم ليقوم بعملياته الحيوية الطبيعية اللاإرادية وهو في وضعية الراحة 
أي لو ظل الشخص راقدا طوال اليوم لا يقوم بأي نشاط فهو يستهلك هذا المقدار من السعرات الحرارية وأي نشاط زائد يتطلب سعرات إضافية على حسب نوع هذا النشاط

ويتم حسابه من المعادلة الآتية 

النساء
BMR = 655 + ( 9.6 x weight in kilos ) + ( 1.8 x height in cm ) - ( 4.7 x age in years

الرجال
BMR = 66 + ( 13.7 x weight in kilos ) + ( 5 x height in cm ) - ( 6.8 x age in years


عندما لا يحصل الجسم على كفايته من السعرات من الطعام فإنه يضطر لحرق دهونه للحصول على باقي السعرات الحرارية


----------



## ربيع عاطر (14 أكتوبر 2012)

وجدت الدراسات الإكلينيكية الحديثة في استراليا أن الباراسيتامول أصبح السبب الأول للفشل الكبدي


----------



## ربيع عاطر (26 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=5][/h][h=5][ بورك لأمتي في بكورها ][/h][h=5]
النوم مبكراً يساعد الجسم على إفراز هرمون الإندروفين الذي يسبب الراحة النفسية 


[/h]


----------



## ربيع عاطر (1 نوفمبر 2012)

[h=5]حليب الإبل للعلاج :

أثبتت الدراسات أن العرب استخدموا حليب الإبل في معالجة كثير من الأمراض ومنها أوجاع البطن وخصوصا المعدة والأمعاء ومرض الاستسقاء وبعض أمراض الكبد وكذلك أمراض الربو وضيق النفس ومرض السكري إضافة إلى أنه يساعد على تنمية عظام الأطفال ويقوي عضلة القلب.
[/h]


----------



## مهاجر (6 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير مشرفتنا على هذا الموضوع....


----------



## ربيع عاطر (7 نوفمبر 2012)

وعليكم السلام
وجزاك خيرا على اهتمامك


----------



## عمار المتوكل (17 نوفمبر 2012)

مشرفتنا العزيزة هذا الموضوع ارجو ان يثبت وعشرة على عشرة ومعلومة وراها معلومة 
ارجو المتابعة


----------



## عمار المتوكل (17 نوفمبر 2012)

لاكن الغريب الباراسيتامول السبب الاول للفشل الكلوي
كل العالم ياخذ ه من دون استشارة الطبيب كخافظ لللحرارة.....الخ .... ياحافظ


----------



## ربيع عاطر (18 نوفمبر 2012)

كلّ شيء إذا زاد عن حدّه انقلب إلى ضدّه والدواء كذلك


----------



## ربيع عاطر (18 نوفمبر 2012)

[h=5] هناك نوعان من الكولسترول:


 1-الكولسترول عالي الكثافة (hdl) و يطلق عليه الكولسترول الجيد لأنه يساعد على التخلص من الكولسترول السيئ.

2- الكولسترول منخفض الكثافة (ldl) و يطلق عليه الكولسترول السيئ وهو من العوامل المسببة لأمراض القلب.


لتخفيض مستويات الكولسترول السيّئ في الجسم تتبع النقاط التالية:

- خفض الدهون المشبعة في النظام الغذائي (على سبيل المثال الموجودة في الدهون الحيوانية والبيض ومنتجات الألبان).

-تجنب الأطعمة المقلية.

-تناول الخضار والفواكه والحبوب بكثرة.


ويقال إن ممارسة الرياضة بانتظام تعتبر كافية لزيادة الكولسترول الجيد وتقليل الكولسترول السيء.





[/h]


----------



## ربيع عاطر (18 نوفمبر 2012)

الفوائد الصحية للتفاح:

1-يحمي العظام
وجد باحثون فرنسيون أن الفلافونويد Phlorizin قد تم العثور عليه في التفاح وهو يحمي النساء من مرض ترقق العظم بعد انقطاع الطمث. كما يحتوي التفاح على البورون وهو عنصر آخر يقوي العظام.

2- يخفف الربو 
أظهرت دراسة حديثة أن الأطفال المصابين بالربو والذين يشربون عصير التفاح يومياً يعانون من الصفير بنسبة أقل من الأطفال الذين يشربون عصير التفاح مرة واحدة فقط في الشهر.

3-يمنع مرض الزهايمر
كشفت دراسة على الفئران أن التفاح يحمي خلايا المخ من التضرر الراديكالي الذي قد يؤدي إلى مرض الزهايمر.

4-يخفض الكولسترول
يخفض البكتين في التفاح كولسترول LDL، ويساعد على إدارة مرض السكري.

5- يقلل احتمال الإصابة بسرطان الثدي
وجدت دراسة في جامعة كورنيل أن الفئران الذين تناولوا تفاحة واحدة يوميا انخفض خطر الاصابة بسرطان الثدي بنسبة 17 في المئة.

6-يخفف الوزن
كشفت دراسة برازيلية أن النساء اللواتي تناولن ثلاث تفاحات في اليوم الواحد وهنّ يتبعن نظاماً غذائياً يفقدن وزناً أكثر من النساء الذين لم يتناولن الفاكهة خلال اتباعهن نظاماَ غذائياَ.







ArSCO


----------



## ربيع عاطر (22 نوفمبر 2012)

المضادات الحيوية تقتل البكتريا وليس الفيروسات. الفيروسات التي لا تتأثر بالمضادات الحيوية تسبب 9 \ 10 حالات التهاب البلعوم و10 \ 10 من حالات الانفلونزا.
تناول المضادات الحيوية بدون داع يضعف قدرتها على مقاومة الالتهابات عندما تكون هناك حاجة حقيقية إليها.


----------



## مهاجر (23 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير مشرفتنا على هذه الأخبار المفيدة

جهد مقدر ... تم تثبيت الموضوع لتعم الفائدة


----------



## مهاجر (23 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء توثيق هذه المعلومة من اكثر من مصدر. فيما نعلم أن السيتامول يعتبر ليس له أي أثار جانبية. 



ربيع عاطر قال:


> وجدت الدراسات الإكلينيكية الحديثة في استراليا أن الباراسيتامول أصبح السبب الأول للفشل الكبدي


----------



## ربيع عاطر (25 مارس 2013)

يعتبر الحليب من أكثر الأغذية التي تحتوي على عناصر غذائية متوازنة وأساسية لصحة الجسم، خصوصا الكالسيوم، وبالتالي يعد ضروريا للطفل، خاصة في سنواته الأولى، ورغم ذلك ينصح الخبراء بالاعتدال في تناوله، حيث إن الإفراط في شرب الحليب يقلل من نسبة معدن الحديد في الجسم، والتقليل من شرب الحليب يقلل من نسبة فيتامين “d” في الجسم.


 وكثيرا ما يوصي أطباء الأطفال بالحليب لاحتوائه على الكالسيوم المقوي لعظام الطفل، ولكن الكمية التي يحتاجها يوميا تختلف حسب السن، فوفق الأكاديمية الأمريكية لطب الأطفال، يحتاج الطفل الذي يتراوح عمره بين السنة وثلاث سنوات إلى 500 ملليجرام من الكالسيوم أو ما يعادل كوبين من الحليب يوميا.

 أما الطفل الذي يتراوح عمره بين الأربع وثمان سنوات إلى 800 ملليجرام من الكالسيوم أو ثلاثة أكواب من الحليب، والطفل الذي يتراوح عمره بين التاسعة والثمانية عشر فيلزمه 1300 ملليجرام أو ما يعادل أربعة أكواب من الحليب، خصوصا في السنوات الأخيرة بسبب نموه في فترة المراهقة بسرعة، خاصة العظام.

 وتتمتع بعض الأطعمة باحتوائها على الكالسيوم المفيد لبناء عظام الأطفال، منها البطاطا الحلوة والتين المجفف واللبن الزبادي والسبانخ والبروكولي


----------



## ربيع عاطر (25 مارس 2013)

الباراسيتامول و الاصابة بالفشل الكبدي الحاد - منتديات سيتامول الطبية - لطلبة سوريا والطلبة العرب


----------

